# My telephone is out of order



## macforever

Can "Puhelin on rikki" be translated as "my telephone is out of order?"


----------



## sakvaka

Actually it says nothing more than "the telephone is broken". It can be interpreted, provided with the context, as your phrase. However, in modern (spoken) language you are more likely to hear _mun kännykkä on rikki_ - my cellphone is broken. 

In standard language that becomes _(Minun) kännykkäni (t. matkapuhelimeni) on rikki_.


----------



## macforever

Thank you Sakvaka. 
God bless you.


----------

